

Ask HN: Are there any startups looking for young programmers? - motoggg

Hi, I&#x27;m a student from a high school in Toronto, ON.<p>I&#x27;m looking for a co-op placement I can do for credits. I would like to work in web&#x2F;Android development.<p>Are there any startups that are willing to take in young students (for free!) out there?<p>Thank you.
======
arisAlexis
What are the conditions that will give you credits? usa based company?
incorporated? contracts? more information please

------
iamshs
A bit of note:- Do mention how to get in contact with you?

